# How to Lube puzzles



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

In my opinion, there should be a thread that teaches people how to lube puzzles. Unlike the Lube help thread, this thread teaches people how to lube their puzzles with different lube setups. People can also share their lubrication setups that happen to be excellent. *This is not the place to ask about different lube combinations.*

I'll start by talking about angstrom cubes, specifically the combinations of Angstrom Gravitas, Angstrom Dignitas, and DNM-37. This is a really popular setup by Cubicle Labs, and this setup has been used to break several world records. However, during my trials with this lube, I wasn't aware of how to use the lubes, so I had to keep lubing the puzzles. However, I think I finally have figured out how to use the lubes effectively to create a controllable, yet speedy, feel.

2x2: You first put Gravitas on the track of a corner, and break it in. Then Dignitas on the stock of the corner, and break it in. Finally, add 2-3 drops of DNM, and break it in.
3x3: You put Gravitas on an edge piece, and break it in. Small amounts of Dignitas on two different edge pieces, and break it in. Finally, add 3-4 drops of DNM and break it in.
4x4-7x7: These puzzles are harder to put Gravitas and Dignitas in, as they slow the puzzles down for a bit and make them harder to use. However, you just need to add small amounts of Gravitas on the tracks of edges and Dignitas on the actual piece of edges, then add DNM. The larger the cube, the less Gravitas/Dignitas you need to add at a time, although you need to put it in more areas of the cube to make the lubricants effective.
Megaminx: Since this puzzle has a lot of pieces, you need to apply the setup twice in two different areas of the puzzle. Start with the orientation in which you scramble, and apply the setup described for 3x3. Then break it in for 2-3 solves. You then need to flip to the other side of the cube (the opposite side of the orientation) and do the same thing. Break it in.

As mentioned, this setup creates a controllable, yet speedy feel. If you have any thoughts on lubing other WCA puzzles that I didn't mention, please mention your set-up guide!


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

My setup for my 3x3 is as follows:

Put two drops of DNM-37 in the opposite corner. Wait a few seconds. Put two drops of mystic in a corner. Wait. Break in. Wait a few hours. Put some weight 5 in every opposite corner. Break in. This works with a tight but not tightest setup. It makes it feel faster but very controllable for me.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 4, 2023)

How would you set up a square one with weight 5 and DNM?


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

Caden Fisher said:


> How would you set up a square one with weight 5 and DNM?


Use this thread, pls.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 4, 2023)

Me lubing a 2x2: I drop weight 5 2 drops dnm... PERFECT


----------

